# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Ερωτηση για το Contact Spray της Philips

## sunnymtx

Πιο συγκεκριμενα ψαχνω παντου για το σπρει επαφων (με λαδακι) της    Philips 390CCS , εχω φαει τον κοσμο αλλα τιποτα. Μηπως ξερεις κανεις που θα το βρω (Αθηνα παντα μιλαμε) Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Νομίζω ότι τελευταία φορά το πήρα από τον Καραχρήστο στο Μπραχάμι. Ψάξε και στο Φανό (οδός Σολωμού).

----------


## ggr

Εχω την εντυπωση πως τα συγκεκριμενα σπρει εχουν σταματησει να παραγονται πλεον, γιατι απο εκει που τα επαιρνα συνηθως, τωρα εχουν κατι με παρομοια πορτοκαλι συσκευασια σχεδον ομοια με της philips αλλα πλεον ειναι αλλης εταιρειας. Εχουν ξεμεινει και μερικα philips χωρις λαδι αλλα προβλεπω οτι σιγα σιγα  θα εξαφανιστουν κι αυτα. Δυστυχως η φιλοσοφια της philips πλεον ακολουθει την ταση της εποχης ( made in china , χαλασε= πετα το κ.ο.κ) Που ειναι οι εποχες που ειχε οργανα μετρησης, εργαλεια , βοηθηματα για τους τεχνικους κτλ...  Παντως για να ξαναγυρισουμε στο θεμα μας , σιγουρα θα βρεις σε συνοικιακα κυριως μαγαζια καποια που θα τους εχουν ξεμεινει οποτε παρε οτι προλαβεις!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και η TELE φέρνει σπρέι όλων των ειδών από Κίνα και υπάρχουν στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων της Αθήνας και άλλων πόλεων. Αν δεν βρεις Philips πάρε Tele και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου μια χαρά.

----------


## sunnymtx

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

